# how long should i freeze the mice before feeding?



## M reptile (Jan 29, 2011)

how long should I freeze my mice before feeding to kill all the possible parasites in them this is my first batch I bred


----------



## M reptile (Jan 29, 2011)

I know you don’t have to but i feel its just safer to freeze be for feeding I think 7 days kills everything i just wanted to check


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

Freezing doesnt kill everything, it will kill certain things, certain parasites, worms etc but alot that can cause infection etc will not die, this is what you have more cause to worry about, they will just lie dormant in the freezer, the care has to be taken when defrosting and time it takes to feed.

defrost in the fridge, this will keep any bacteria in a semi active state and just slows down the reproduction.

Dont use the warm water method to defrost, this wakes any bacteria up quickly and allows them to multiply alot faster before the food gets digested, can cause all kinds of problems.

Only take out what you know you will feed

Dont leave any uneaten food kicking around in the fridge for a couple of days, this will become a breeding ground for any bacteria that is there, and could do more harm to your pets than wasting a few quid does to your pockets.

As for taking the food out the fridge to warm through, this is a very bad idea, just as food you or I would eat it shouldnt be left out for any length of time before eating, this just allows any bacteria to grow... warm it through in some warm water a few minutes right before you feed if you need to do this.

The problems caused to reptiles from parasites from frozen food is alot lower than the problems caused by food thats been left to fester in the warmth and is riddled with millions of bacteria.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

There really is no need to freeze them for a certain time before feeding, most things they may be carrying shouldn't harm the snake. And anything that could probably won't be killed off by freezing, it only makes them dorment as stated.

I defrost everything in hot water (not boiling) and feed right away, never had a problem and as you can see from our signature, we feed more than a couple of snakes.


----------



## M reptile (Jan 29, 2011)

ok cool thanks for the info


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Interesting, I take it this applies to shop bought frozen mice too?


----------

